# IPhone Vertrag



## foin (12. Mai 2010)

Hey, ich suche einen Vertrag, für das Iphone, das ich mir demnächst kaufen will, natürlich will ich ohne sim/netlock kaufen! 
So und nun meine Anforderungen:
1. Sollte eine Internetflat haben!
2. Muss im T-mobile netzt sein, was die suche sehr schwer macht!, da bei mir zuhause nur T-mobile empfang ist!
3. Sollte wenn möglich, muss aber nicht, nur die Internetflat sein und telefonieren, SMS schreiben so billig wie möglich, wenn es tarife mit tele min. etc gibt, dann so billig wie möglich und in alle Netzte!

Preis: So billig, wie es geht!

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## foin (12. Mai 2010)

jo glaube schon, aber ich schau nochmal nach, iwo muss man das doch sehen oder? 
an fonic habe ich auch schon gedacht, is kein problem, das es prepaid is, soll halt nur mit soner option i-net flat sein...


----------



## foin (12. Mai 2010)

ich sage meinem dad mal, er soll mal herkommen und mit seinem handy schaun, der hat nen fonic tarif, is ja o² ich finde den von fonic auch attraktiver...

was haltet ihr von klarmobil, 10€ internet und 19ct pro min/sms im t-mobile netz


----------



## Spartaner25 (12. Mai 2010)

Die Internet-Flatrate kann läuft über das O2-Netz.


----------



## fuddles (12. Mai 2010)

3Gspeed.de
Da gibts freie Iphones auch auf Ratenkauf.

Ansonsten, Iphone gebts nit billig ob mit oder ohne Vertrag, daher sind im Endpreis gesehen die Telekom Complete Tarife mit Iphone gar nicht so teuer. Da ist das Iphone günstig drin, Internet Flat die auch GUTEN Empfang hat. Net wie das müllige o2 Netz. Außerdem gibts Freiminuten/Sms oder Flatrates zum telen.
http://www.t-mobile.de/shop/allehandys/0,7150,10189-_,00.html?client=eShop

Ein freies Iphone 3GS 16GB kostet über 600-700 €, das sind in 2 Jahren 25-30€ pro Monat. So gerechnet kriegst den Telekom Complete Tarif Relax 120 für schlappe 10-15€ im Monat inkl. Internet, Freiminuten und SMS. Was willste mehr????


----------



## foin (12. Mai 2010)

um das I Phone kümmer ich mich schon, ich brauche nen Vertrag....
@spartaner25: war das auf klarmobil oder auf fonic bezogen, fonic läuft über o², das is mir klar, aber klarmobil läuft doch über t-mobile D1 netz, oder?


----------



## foin (12. Mai 2010)

@rtxus: er hat das anders gerechnet, wenn auch nich ganz logisch: er hat von den 50€ im monat die 30euro abgezogen und dann noch mal den rest als internet, telefon u.s.w genommen!
aber da drin is ein denkfehler, ich muss am anfang nochmal 100€ zahlen! 
so und ich will vllt auch garnich das 3gs sondern das 3g, das genauso ausreicht!


----------



## fuddles (13. Mai 2010)

*STOPP: *
Ich hab von 39,95 abgezogen !!!!!
http://www.t-mobile.de/tarife/0,10821,17773-_2387,00.html
Nicht von 50 € und das 3G bekommst du da fürn 1€ gelle 

@rtxus
*Du sagst es wenn man keine Ahnung hat dann soll man ruhig sein.*


> In deinem Inklusivminutenpacket für "15€" ist keine Inet Flat dabei.


Complete Relax 120 inklusive Internet Flat

Das o2 Netz hat starke Defizite, gerade im Bereich von HSDPA. Nicht jeder wohnt in Berlin oder Köln !!!
Übrigens sprichst du mit jemand der seit knapp 10 Jahren bei den Mobilfunkanbietern arbeitet. o2 war da eine ganze Zeitlang auch dabei.
Also absoluter fail von dir !


----------



## foin (13. Mai 2010)

ich will aber eher son prepaid mit flat, also was sagt ihr zu klarmobil=?


----------



## Iceananas (13. Mai 2010)

Die TMobile Tarife sind für junge Leute echt recht günstig, aber bei iPhones ist es ja schluss mit günstig und es gibbet Sondertarife. 

Wer sich ein iPhone leistet muss ja genügend Geld haben, das denkt wohl auch TMobile. 

Btw ist die Netzabdeckung für HSDPA bei O2 wirklich nicht berauschend... aber wer nicht am Arsch der Welt wohnt, dem dürfte das kein Unterschied machen.


----------



## Rotax (13. Mai 2010)

Ich kann auch nur von den T-Mobile Verträgen abraten, viel zu teuer.

Seit ca. einem Jahr hat sich o2 sein komplett eigenes Netz aufgebaut und  ist mittlerweile Deutschlandweit relativ gut verfügbar, bei mir hier  z.B. sogar besser als T-Mobile.
In Ballungsgebieten bekommst du genauso HSDPA wie bei T-Mobile.

Das o2 mobile Prepaid Internet Pack M (quasi Flatrate) für *8,50* (!!!) im Monat ist wirklich Top und nur zu empfehlen. SMS/Telefon pro Min. für 9 Cent in alle Netze ist auch völlig ok. Und man hat keine 2 Jahre Vertragsbindung wie bei T-Mobile. 

Dazu noch ein iPhone für ~ 300€ aus eBay, unlocken und los gehts.


----------



## foin (17. Mai 2010)

Ich bekomme leider kein tarif für junge leute oder? weil ich bin unter 18 und dann muss der tarif ja auf meine eltern laufen und die bekommen es nicht günstiger ....
ich brauch nich unbedingt t-mobile original, nur, das es auf dem netz läuft.... wie klarmobil, das finde ich ok, 10€ internetflat und nochmal 10 (bei bedarf, ich weiß nich, ob ich es mache) für 100frei min


----------



## Spartaner25 (19. Mai 2010)

Die Klarmobil Internetflatrate für 10€ pro Monat läuft nicht über das T-Mobile Netz ,sondern über das O2 Netz. Die einzigen Internettarife im T-Mobile Netz gibt es nur direkt bei T-Mobile, jedoch für horrende Preise!
Und falls du dir einen Orginal Tarif von der Telekom wirklich antuen willst, dann kannst du auch ein Iphone mit T-Mobile Simlock nehmen, da diese billiger sind. Schau einfach mal auf eBay.de, nur so als Vorschlag. 
Übrigens ist diese Nachricht auf einem Iphone 3gs im E-Plus Netz entstanden .


----------



## foin (19. Mai 2010)

jo, aber das telefonieren läuft bei klarmobil doch über t-mobile, mehr brauch ich nich, nur telefonieren darüber, der rest is egal... weil zuhause würd ich eh mit w-lan surfen....
das mit dem handy habe ich mir auch schon so überlegt, wenn es denn ein tarif direkt bei t-mobile is....
was is denn nen guter? relax 60+ internet für 25€?
wenn ich mir bei i-tunes was runterlade, dann muss ich doch dafür extra zahlen, also die verbindungsgebühren.... 
und da steht, die nutzung mit iphone is nich gestattet, bedeutet das, dass ich das damit nich nutzen darf, oder, dass ich kein iphone hinzubuchen darf? 
und das is nur 384 kbit/s, das is *******

ich würde ja für 25€ 60min und internet mit iphone nehm, aber das problem is, dass ich damit nur 200mb internet habe und danach 50cent pro mb, das is auch mist


----------



## Wadde (19. Mai 2010)

Wie wärs mit Aldi Talk? Läuft über das E-Plus netz.14,99€ im Monat


----------



## Spartaner25 (19. Mai 2010)

Zuerst, er wollte etwas im T-mobile Netz, klingt komisch, ist aber so .
Natürlich kannst du dein Relax 60 + Internet mit dem Iphone nutzen, sie können das weder überprüfen, noch dürften sie es sperren. Und zu guter letzt, nein beim Klarmobil Internettarif läuft *alles* über das O2-Netz,egal ob Daten, Telefonie oder SMSs.


----------



## foin (22. Mai 2010)

echt alles???? was soll denn der scheiß? ich muss doch nur telefonieren.....
und aldi talk geht garnich, weil e-plus noch nichmal hsdpa hat....
dann werde ich wohl doch o² nehm und nich erreichbar sein, was total ******* is...
mhm...

das is doch alles mist, ich habe jetzt noch nen provider namen fioon, fast wie mein NIck  
20€ im monat.... intetnet flat
is doch doof und ab dem 25monat kostet das ganze 35€

bei simply bezahle ich auch 20€ 
bedeutet csd den telefonpreis pro min?

ich glaube, ich nehm direkt von t-mobile, dann bekomme ich für 45€ im monat mit gebrauchtem handy von t-mobile internet flat und festnetz flat....
sind 1130€ auf 2jahre, das is am billigsten, billiger als alles andere, billiger als klarmobil


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. Mai 2010)

> ich glaube, ich nehm direkt von t-mobile, dann bekomme ich für 45€ im monat mit gebrauchtem handy von t-mobile internet flat und festnetz flat....
> sind 1130€ auf 2jahre, das is am billigsten, billiger als alles andere, billiger als klarmobil



Das ist doch nicht billig. 

Rechne mal 300€ für nen Iphone und dann nochmal 24x*20€*²*=480€. Zusammen also 780€ auf 2Jahre.

*² z.B. über 0²-Netz mit Internetflat + 150 Einheiten/Monat


----------



## Rotax (24. Mai 2010)

Kai, deine Rechnung check ich nicht.

"sind 1130€ auf 2jahre, das is am billigsten, billiger als alles andere, billiger als klarmobil "


Kauf dir für 300€ ein iPhone bei eBay. 

Dann 24*8,50 = 204€. = 504€ gesamt.

Dazu kommen dann aber noch die kosten für Telefon + SMS (9 Cent). Gehen wir mal von recht hohen 5€ (mit Skype kannst für umme telefonieren) im Monat aus wären es insgesamt ca. 600€.

Also nur die hälfte von dem teuren T-Mobile Zeug. Und das beste: Du bist nicht zwei Jahre an einen Vertrag gebunden.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. Mai 2010)

Was "checkst" du denn daran nicht??  Du hast doch fast genau das gleiche wie ich gerechnet. 

Ich habe 10€(Flat)+10€(tel+sms) gerechnet und du mit 8x50€+5€ und bist somit auf den geringeren Gesamtpreis gekommen.


----------



## foin (25. Mai 2010)

so wie ich das sehe checkt ihr es beide nich, so habe ich auch schon gerechnt,aber so geht das nicht.
1. ein iphone 3gs gibt es erst ab400euro
2. so einen tarif gibt es im d1 netz nich. weil mit den kann man nich telen. ....
und klarmobil läuft ja auf o2...
deswegen muss ich wohl direkt bei t mobile kaufen -.-


----------



## Rotax (26. Mai 2010)

Warum willst du denn überhaupt zu T-mobile?

Bist du dir sicher dass du keinen O2 Empfang in deinem Ort hast?

Dann würd ich vorher lieber E-Plus nehmen!


----------



## foin (26. Mai 2010)

ich habe nicht nur kein o2 sondern auch kein eplus und kein vodafon...
ich werde es aber nochmal mit ner o2 kart ausproben...
aber es is auch dann nich viel billiger,
600euro fuer iphone unlocked
120x0,09
40x0,09
5x0,39
10eur
inet
--------
das sind 26,35euro im monat,also 632,4euro auf 2jahre. mit iphone dann 1232,4
von t.mobile 1200 plus 90euro fuer das iphone macht 1290 euro, naja, nen bissel teurer is es und ich geb auch zu,dass ich nich 120min, 40sms und 5mms nutze, vllt mms und sms, min aber eher nich


----------



## Rotax (27. Mai 2010)

Bei T-Mobile kostet doch jede Minute auch Geld!?

Statt SMS und MMS kannst auch einfach Trillian oder E-Mail Funktion anwerfen, das spart Geld.

Zwei Stunden telefonieren im Monat finde ich ne Menge. 

Die Flat kostet aber nur 8,50 im Monat


----------



## Necrobutcher (27. Mai 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Statt SMS und MMS kannst auch einfach Trillian oder E-Mail Funktion anwerfen, das spart Geld.
> 
> Zwei Stunden telefonieren im Monat finde ich ne Menge.



Stimmt jeder der sein Handy immer dabei hat und immer per SMS erreichbar ist, ist natürlich auch immer per Trillian oder E-Mail erreichbar.

Zwei Stunden telefonieren im Monat ist viel? WTF? 

Ich komme auf ~100h und ich erledige nur das wichtigste per Telefon...

Aber nun verstehe ich auch warum du meinst man kann Handykäufer mit tollen Games locken...


----------



## Rotax (28. Mai 2010)

Du telefonierst 100 Stunden monatlich mit deinem Handy? Respekt. 
Ich glaub da lohnt sich dann eher ein Vertrag als Prepaid.

"Stimmt jeder der sein Handy immer dabei hat und immer per SMS erreichbar ist, ist natürlich auch immer per Trillian oder E-Mail erreichbar."

Jepp. Und wenn man Skype drauf hat kann man auch komplett für umme telefoniern. 


"Aber nun verstehe ich auch warum du meinst man kann Handykäufer mit tollen Games locken... "

???


----------



## foin (28. Mai 2010)

also, mit prepaid sin das 450eur im monat, da hat man ne flat. aber wer telt schon 3stunden am tag...
zu den sms, ich bin 14 un will die leute direkt erreichen, un ich kenne kaum wen der twitter,ich auch nich. und ich kenne keinen,der mobil online geht.... deswegen sms...
ich wuerd ja nen anderen tarif nehm, aber bitte,zeigt mir ein im d1 netz,es gibt kein, mit dem man auch telen kann...
wenn ich mir den hole, dann naechsten monat mit iphone 4g
zu meinem alter, ich habe verruecktere sachen...


----------



## fuddles (29. Mai 2010)

Na, immer noch nix passendes gefunden?  sowas...


----------



## foin (30. Mai 2010)

ich habe das gefühl, das gibt es nicht, was ich suche.... aber ich habe ne gute nachricht! ich habe an einigen Stellen O2 empfang, das heißt ich werde nen o2 vertrag nehm.... verstärken kann man das signal nich oder ? son ne art privater sendemast? aber schön billig...ich schätze mal sowas gibt es nicht...
so, jetzt schickt mir mal nen billigesn vertrag auf o2, also, wo wird am spätesten gedrosselt, die meisten sind ja bei 200mb gedrosselt.....
kann man die tarife iwie auch umsonst umleiten lassen, wenn das handy aus is, also auf meine discotel karte oder auf meine t-mobile karte? das wäre gut, weil dann bin ich erreichbar, dann habe ich zuhause einfach immer das andere handy an....

ich glaube, ich nehme discoplus, kostet 8ct und 10€ 
und für 618bekomme ich das iphone dazu, is doch ok....

ich habe auch an o2 geschrieben, ob die das signal verstärken können, habe iwo gelesen, dass das geht

geht das nich mit ner autoantenne, weil vor dem fenster habe ich empfang


----------

